# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türkmenistan 'Büyük oyun'da

## bozok

Türkmenistan 'Büyük oyun'da  

*İrfan üLKü 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 25/08/2007 

Türkmenistan lideri Türkmenbaşı, ölümünden üç hafta önce Aşkabadğı ziyaret eden Alman Dışişleri Bakanı Walther Stenmeier ile görüşüyordu. İki kez by pass ameliyatı geçirmiş Cumhurbaşkanının ani bir krizle uykusunda ölebileceğini gösteren sinyaller yoktu davranış ve konuşmalarında. Yine ünlü bir kalp uzmanı olan Alman doktoru da aynı tarihlerde kendisini sıkı bir muayeneden geçirmiş, ve ilaçlarını eksiksiz almasını ama sağlığının ğiyiğ olduğunu söylemişti.
üç hafta sonra Türkmenlerğin ğbabasığ, ğebedi liderininğ uykusunda öldüğü açıklanacaktı. Aynı gün meclis başkanıyla generaller, istihbarat örgütünün şefi dahil 150 kişi tutuklanmış, CIA ile işbirliği içinde bir darbeyle suçlanmışlardı. Türkmenbaşı, Alman bakanla görüşmesinde, ğİlk kez size açıklıyorumğ demişti, ğTürkmenistanğın güney bölgesindeki Lolotanskğda yedi trilyon metreküp yeni gaz rezervi bulduk.ğ  

Türkmenbaşığnın verdiği bilgiye göre burası dünyanın en büyük rezervleri arasında ilk olmaya adaydı. Böylece Türkmenistanğın kullanılabilir ve çıkarılabilir gaz potansiyelinin toplamı 15 trilyon metreküpe ulaşmıştı.

Türkmenbaşı, SSCBğnin dağılması ve Türkmenistanğın bağımsızlığını kazanmasıyla birlikte Batı ile Doğu arasında tarafsızlık politikası izlemeye çalışmıştı. Ancak bu politikası ne ABD ne de Rusyağyı tatmin ediyordu. Mavi Akım operasyonu ile Putinğin baskılarına teslim olmak zorunda kalan Türkmenistanğın doğalgazını şu an Rusya, kendi iç piyasasıyla Avrupağya ihraç amacıyla kullanıyor. Bir anlamda Türkmen doğalgazı Putinğin enerji emperyalizmi siyasetinin yakıtını oluşturuyor. Karşı cephede, Büyük Oyunğun Batılı büyük aktörü ABD Türkmen gazını Hazar üzerinden Erzurum yoluyla taşıma projesini hayata geçirmek istiyor. Böylece Putinğin Avrupağya gaz şantajının önü kesilmiş olacak kesilmesine ama Moskova bunu önlemek amacıyla daha bugünden hamle üzerine hamle gerçekleştiriyor. Sonuçta Türkiye, İran ile imzaladığı doğalgaz anlaşmasına Aşkabadğı da katmak gibi hem ABDğyi hem de İranğı tatmin edecek ama real olmayan projeye imza atmış durumda.

Türkmenbaşığnın gizemli ölümünün ardından cumhurbaşkanı seçilen Berdi Muhamedov ise şu sırada, gaz jeostratejisinin açılımları nedeniyle Türkmenistanğın Orta Asyağdaki Yeni Büyük Oyunğun önemli bir aktörü olarak ortaya çıkarak yeni sahne alması aşamasında ikili, üçlü seçenekleri değerlendirmeye çalışıyor.

Rusya, Türkmenbaşığnın Mavi Akım yüzünden imzalamak zorunda kaldığı  anlaşmayla ucuza sattığı gazı tam 25 yıl boyunca hem iç hem dış piyasasında kullanmak istiyor. Bu nedenle yeni cumhurbaşkanının Azerbaycan ve Türkiye ile Batığnın istediği yeni bir gaz anlaşmasına imza atmaya niyeti yok. İktidarını borçlu olduğu söylentilerine inanmasak bile, Moskovağnın karşı darbesinden çekiniyor. Ancak Türkmenbaşı hayattayken, üin ile imzaladığı bir anlaşmayla Putin yönetiminin baskısını dengelemeyi amaçlamıştı. Bu anlaşmaya göre, Pekin, otuz yıl boyunca, Türkmen doğalgazını (Rusyağnın tersine) uluslararası gaz fiyatlarının ayarlamasıyla makul fiyatla satın almaya başladı.

üin ile Türkmenistan arasındaki kuzeyden Doğuğya doğru Moskovağya karşı kurulmaya çalışılan dengenin belgesi Türkmenbaşığnın ölümünden sekiz ay önce imzalanmıştı.

Tıpkı bir zamanlar, Haydar Aliyevğin Bakü - Ceyhan boru hattı anlaşmasına Batığnın petrol devlerini sokarak, Rusyağnın Azerbaycan üzerindeki stratejik tehdidini Moskovağyı sistemle (Batı- ile karşı karşıya getirerek çözdüğü gibi, Türkmenbaşı da aynı tehdidi üin ile Rusyağyı gazda karşı karşıya getirerek çözmek istemişti.

Türkmenistanğdaki yeni yönetiminse bu stratejide başırılı mı yoksa başarısız mı olacağını zaman gösterecek. Ancak bu kardeş cumhuriyet, Yeni Büyük Oyunğda Azerbaycan ve üzbekistan ile birlikte sahnede daha da ön plana çıkıyor. Biz ise Türkmenistan adına İran gazını Batığya pazarlamaya çalışıyoruz. İyi de buna kim inanır? İranğın doğalgazına ayda bir sembolik olarak karıştırılacak bir kaç bin metreküp Türkmengazı ile ğNabucco projesini gerçekleştiriyoruzğ  diye konuşmanın mantığını bulmak kolay iş değil sanırım.*

----------


## burhan44

bence bizim de bilgimiz vardır devlet olarak herhalde galiba şöyleki :

Enver Paşa'nın kurdurduğu ve zamanının en etkin gizli örgütü Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa, Afrika içlerinden Orta Myaya, oradanfavaya kadar geniş İslam coğrafYasında istihbarat ve karşı istihbarat için çalıştı. 

Cumhuriyeti Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa kurdu 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Osmanlı Devleti'nin yıkılmasıyla başarısızlığa uğrayan teşkilat asıl yararlılıklarını Milli Mücadele'nin örgütlenmesinde gösterdi

50'li yıllar... Türkiye'nin genel görüntüsü, Tek Parti Dönemi'ne nazaran daha bir güllük gülistanlık. Demokrat Parti'nin ülkeye getirdiği demokrasi ve özgürlük havası, devlet ile halk arasındaki gerilimi oldukça azaltmış. CHP döneminin Dışişleri Bakanı Hasan Saka'nın öncülüğünde başlayan Türk-Amerikan ilişkileri, "Marshall Yardımı" ile biraz daha rayına oturmuş gözüküyor. Gelişen ilişkilerin aslında, Amerika'nın işine yaradığıda su götürmez bir gerçek. Yüklü bir Osmanlı mirasına sahip Türkiye'de, Amerika'nın yararlanabileceği çok şey var.

Türkiye'nin yeniden yapılandığı bu yıllarda esrarengiz bir Amerikalı, Ford Foundation'ın da desteğiyle Washing ton-Ankara-İstanbul ve WashingtonMısır arasında mekik dokuyor, Türkiye ve Mısır'da eski bir gizli örgütün üyeleri ile sık sık görüşmeler yapıyordu. Yerli araştırmacılara kapalı tutulan bazı gizli kapılar, Türk-Amerikan ilişkilerinin yüzü suyu hürmetine, bu kişiye ardına kadar açılıyordu. Philip H. Stoddard adlı bu esrarengiz Amerikalı, bunca zah' mete Osmanlı'nın istihbarat örgütü ni. teliğindeki Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa hakkında ayrıntılı bilgi edinebilmek amacıyla katlanıyordu.

Trablusgarp Savaşı sonunda kurulan Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın birçok görevlisi hayattaydı o yıllarda. Bunlardan en önemlisi hiç kuşkusuz Eşref Kuşçubaşı j. di. Aziz el Mısri, Zübeyde şaplı, Ahmet Salih Harb, Hilmi Musallimi, Satvet Lütfi Tozan ve Hamza Osman Erkan gibi, her biri adeta "yaşayan tarih" niteliğindeki Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa üyeleriyle Türkiye ve Mısır'da defalarca biraraya gelen "Esrarengiz Amerikalı" Stoddard, hayatının hazinesini bulmuştu. Elde ettiği çok önemli bilgileri, 11 Mayıs 1963 tarihinde Princeton ü niversitesiğnde doktora tezi olarak sundu. üalışmada 1911-18 yılları arasında Osmanlıhükümetleri ile Araplar'ın münasebetleri inceleniyor, Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın Ortadoğu ve Kuzey Afrika'daki faaliyetleri araştırılıyordu. Stoddard'ın bu kapsamlı çalışması sonunda, örgüt ve faaliyetleri hakkındaki bütün bilgiler Amerika'nın eline geçmiş oldu.

CIA IüİN BIR KAYNAK: TEşKİLAT-I MAHSUSA

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa gibi bir gizli örgüt, geniş ufuklu ve büyük devlet felsefesi ile düşünen Osmanlı devlet adamları için ne kadar önem taşıyorsa, tıpkı Osmanlı gibi "büyük oynayan" Amerika için de o denli önem taşıyordu. En azından, dünya hakimiyetinin pekiştirilmesi bakımından bir gizli örgütün dünya ölçeğinde nasıl çalışması gerektiğine dair önemli dersler veriyordu Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa.

Stoddard'ın Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa hakkında elde ettiği bilgiler CIA'nın ufkunu bir hayli genişletmiş ve işine oldukça yaramış olmalı. İşin ilginç yanı, Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın birikiminden Türkiye'nin bir türlü yararlanamaması. üünkü Misak-ı Milli sınırları içerisine sıkışıp kalmış "dar ufuklu" bir Türkiye, o beğenmediği Osmanlı kadar bile büyük düşünemiyor.

Stoddard'ın Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa hakkındaki çalışmaları 1963'te tamamlandı. Ama Türk kamuoyuna Teşkilat-ıMahsusa'yı tanımak Amerika'dan tam 30 yıl sonra, yani 1993 yılında nasib oldu. üalışma 1993 yılında ARBA Yayınları'nın girişimleri sonucu Türkçe'ye çevrildi ve aynı adla yayınlandı: "TeşkilaH Mahsusa: İstanbul'un Doğusunda Bitmeyen Oyun". Kitabın bu tarihte piyasaya çıkmasının özel bir anlamı var

Mahir Kaynak'a göre. "Bu kitabın yayınlanması" diyor Kaynak, "AmerikaAvrupa güç dengesi arasında bir tercih yapmak noktasına gelmiş olan Türkiye'deki Alman lobisinin zayıflatılması amacına yönelik."

Bu arada Stoddard'ın sözkonusu çalışmasını yayınlayan ARBA Yayınları, önümüzdeki birkaç ay içinde, Teşkilat-ıMahsusa'nın en önde gelen ismi Eşref Kuşçubaşı'nın bugüne kadar hiçbir yerde yayınlanmamış hatıralarını Türkçe ve İngilizce olarak yayınlamayı düşünüyor. ARBA yetkilileri bu hatıratı, "dostumuz" Philip H. Stoddard'dan almış.

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa, kimi çevrelerce "Kızıl Sultan" diye adlandırılan Sultan 2. Abdülhamid'in İslamcılık düşüncesini bütün dünyaya yayma isteğinin bir ürünü olarak tezahür etmiş kabul ediliyor. Yeri gelmişken söylemekte yarar var; bu gizli örgüt, Abdülhamid'i tahtından eden İttihat Terakki Partisi mensuplarınca kurulmuş.

İktidara gelinceye kadar oldukça liberal ve özgürlükçü bir siyasal tavır sergiliyor gözüken İttihat Terakki'nin ayakları, iktidarı zorla ele geçirdikten sonra suya değdi. ülkenin içinde bulunduğu durumu ve dünya konjonktürünü daha yakından görme fırsatı bulan İttihatçılar, devletin kurtuluşunun Abdülhamid'in politikalarına dönmekle mümkün olacağını anladılar. Ama artık olan olmuş, atı alan üsküdar'ı çoktan geçmişti.

İttihat Terakki'nin İslamcı ve Türkçü bir politika belirlemesi, Talat Paşa'nın 1910 yılında Selanik'te yapılan gizli bir toplantıda Müslümanlar'la gayri müslimlerin eşit olmadığını söylemesi ve Balkan Harbi sonunda gayri müslimlerin Osmanlı'dan ayrılmasıyla baÂ§lar. İttihatçılar, Abdülhamid'in ektiği Islamcılık tohumlarının biçilme vaktinin geldiğine inanıyorlardı artık. Abdülhamid, İslam dünyasım halifelik etrafında birleştirmek, ümmet şuuru ve İslam kardeşliğinin oluşmasını sağlamak amacındaydı. Ancak İttihat Terakki'nin darbesi sonucu iktidarı elinden ..alınan Abdülhamid'in bu düşüncesi, bir "ütopya"dan öteye geçmedi. Son yıllarda yayınladığı önemli araştırma kitapları ile dikkat çeken Orhan Koloğlu, bu faaliyetleri Panislamizm olarak değerlendirmenin yanlış olacağını belirtiyor. üünküAbdülhamid döneminde İttihad-ı İslam hareketi, fikri ve şahsi gayretlerin ötesine geçebiImiş değildi. Oysa bir hareketin "Pan" niteliğini kazanabilmesi için bir örgütünün ve siyasi hedefinin olması gerekiyor. Nitekim, Abdülhamid'in dünyanın dört bir yanına gönderdiği "misyoner" ruhI u kişilerin Osmanlı Devleti içinde öyle söylenildiği gibi bir teşkilatları yoktu. Bu kişiler padişaha bağlı olarak görev yapan gönüllü kimselerdi. İttihatçılara göre ise, emperyalistlere karşıciddi bir mücadele verebilmek, bütün İslam dünyasını harekete geçirmekle mümkündü. Bunu gerçekleştirmek için de bir örgüte ihtiyaçları vardı İttihatçıların. Ayrıca politikacıları güvenilir bulmayan Ittihatçı kurmaylara göre bu örgüt, gizli bir örgüt olmalıydı.

TEşKİLAT-I MAHSUSA: İLK GIZLI üRGüT

Harbiye Nazırı Enver Paşa'ya bağlı olarak 1913 yılında kurulan Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın daire başkanı, Süleyman Askeri Bey idi. Dr. Philip H. Stoddard'a göre 1916 yılında personel sayısı30 bin kişiye ulaşan örgüt ajanlarının büyük bir kısmı, uzmanlardan oluşmaktaydı. ürgütte doktorlar, mühendisler, gazeteciler, politikacılar ve subayların yanısıra, geçmişi oldukça karanlık ama sadakatlerinden kuşku duyulmayan gerilla savaşı uzmanları da yer alıyordu. Böylesine zengin bir "ajan kadrosu" na sahip olmasına rağmen Türkçe ve yabancı dillerde yayınlanaıf kitaplarda Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'dan pek söze dilmemesi, sözedenlerin de yeterince bilgi vermemesi, Stoddard'a göre teşkilatın faaliyet alanı ve personel sayısını gizli tutmakla yükümlü olan Osmanlı devlet adamlarının bir taktik başarısıydı. Bu asrın ilk çeyreğinde faaliyet gösteren Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa, o yıllarda dünyanın en güçlü ve en etkin örgütlerinden biriydi. Ortadoğu ve Kuzey Afrika başta olmak üzere üç kıtada örgütlenen TeşkilaH Mahsusa ajanlarının pek azı örgüt mensubu olarak tanınıyordu. Resmi ü. yelik listeleri bulunmamakla birlikte Kuşçubaşı Eşrefe göre böyle bir liste. nin yayınlanması, Ortadoğu'daki bir. çok devlet adamını rahatsız edecekti.

Casusluk ve karşı casusluk faaliyetleri tarih boyunca olagelmişti ama, doğrusu bunun Batılı anlamda müesseseleşmesi ilk olarak Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa ile gerçek. leşti. Abdülhamid dönemi de dahil, bun. dan önceki dönemlerdeki casusluk faali. yetleri padişahın şahsına bağlı olarak yapıldığı için, sağlıklı bir örgüt yapısı oluşturmak da pek mümkün değildi.

EYLEM STRATEJİSİ

ittifakları doğrultusunda Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa, Almanya ile hem finans, hem de teori-pratik eylem birliği içindeydi. Kafkasya, İran, Ortado ğu, Hindistan ve Afganistan bölgelerin de önceleri Almanlar'la birliktelik sağ lanmış, ancak daha sonraları başgösteren bazı sorunlar nedeniyle bu dayanıı ma çözülmeye başlamıştı. Almanim maddi gücü, Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa ise milis ajanları sayesinde bölge halkının desteğini sağlamışlardı. Genel planlarnı Enver Paşa'nın Alman Genelkurmay ile koordinasyonu sonucu gerçekleştirilmişti. Uygulama alanında ise Eşref Selicer'in başkanlığında Zübeyde şaplı. Ahmet Salih Harb, Hilmi Musallimi, Hamza Osman Erkan gibi serdengeçtiler yer alıyordu.

Teşkilatın gayesi özetle, İslam dünya sını ve Müslüman Türkler'i bir bayrak altında toplamak, yani geniş imparatoluk coğrafyasında yerine göre Panislamizm, yerine göre de Pantürkizm yapmaktı. Ancak Ittihatçı kurmayların sanıldığı kadar ütopist olmadıklarını da söylemek gerek. Bu ideolojilere sahip olmalarına rağmen gerçekleşmeyecek bir rüyanın peşinde olduklarının da farkındaydılar. Herşeyden önce, genel konjonktür tümüyle aleyhteydi. Buna karşıonların Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'dan bekledikleri şey, İslam ülkelerine saldıran Ruslar'a ve İngilizler'e karşı beşinci kol faaliyetlerini sürdürebilmekti.

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın faaliyetle.Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nda yoğunluk kazandı. Teşkilat, savaş boyunca savaş ilanını duyurmanın yanında; karşı casusluk, İngiliz istihbarat ve keşif kollarına karşı istihbarata karşı koyma harekatı da gerçekleştirdi. Bu arada teşkilatın askeri operasyonlar yaptığı da bilinen bir gerçek.

ürgütün ilk çalışma alanı Batı Trakya oldu. İlk başkan Süleyman Askeri'nin başında bulunduğu Teşkilat-ıMahsusa, özel bir tim ile, 1913 İstanbul Anlaşması sonucu Bulgarlar'a terk edilen Batı Trakya'da, Osmanlı Devleti'nden ayrı bağımsız bir Batı Trakya Türk Devleti de kurdu.

1914 yılının sıcak bir ağustos gününde, daha harp başlamadan Enver Paşa Rauf Orbay'ı İran, Afganistan, Hindistan sahasında ajitasyon ve anti İngiliz eylemler yapmakla görevlendirmişti. İstanbul Harbiye Nezareti şark şubesi Başkanı ümer Fevzi Beyaracılığı ile yürütülen hazırlıklar sonucunda 20 kişilik asker kökenli özel tim, göreve başlamış tı. Ekipte bir ara üerkes Ethem de görev almış, ancak bölge halkının kayıt s ızlı ğı ve Almanlar'ın ikilik çıkarması sebebiyle eylem takriben bir yıl sonra, Eylül 1915'te sona ermiş ve tim dağıımıştı.

Afrika'da Trablusgarb, Mısır, üad, Habeşistan ve Sudan'a kadar ajanlar gönderilmişti. Meşhur şeyh Ahmed El Sunusi'nin Trablusgarp'tan bir denizaltı ile İstanbul'a kaçırılması, teşkilatın bölgedeki en başarılı eylemi. Ayrıca Enver Paşa'nın Türkistan seferi ve Cemal Paşa'nın Afganistan'a geçirilmesi, en kötü zamanında bile örgütün hareket kabiliyetini göstermesi bakımından önem taşıyor. Bu arada Dünya Savaşı sırasında Nil Nehri üzerindeki su depolarını ve barajları havaya uçurmak, hatta nehrin Sudan ve Habeşistan'daki yataklarını değiştirmek gibi görevler üstlenen Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın bu faaliyetlerine dair belgeler, yıllardır araştırmacılara kapalı tutulan Genelkurmay Askeri Tarih ve Stratejik Etüd Başkanlığı Arşivi'nde saklanıyor. Bu arşivde araştırmacılardan sürekli gizlenen belge sayısının, gayri resmi rakamlara göre 30 bini bulduğunu yeri gelmişken hatırlatmakta fayda var.

ENTELEKTüEL ENFORMATİK FAALİYETLER

Anadolu-İran-Hindistan çizgisinde mezhep ayrılıklarına karşı politika oluşturmak üzere özel bir çalışma başlatan Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa, bir taraftan da emekli yüzbaşı Baha Said Bey'in idaresinde sosyolojik araştırmalar yapıyordu. Ayrıca Hindistan'a Sünni imamlar gönderilmek suretiyle, Kara Vasıf'ın başkanlığında İslam İhtilal Komitesi 0luşturulmuştu. Baha Said, Rusça dahil beş yabancı dil bilen ve birikimi hayli fazla bir entelektüel olarak önemli görevler üstlenen bir Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa mensubu olarak bilinir.

Hicaz şeyhlerinin çocuklarının özel olarak eğitilmek üzere Galatasaray Lisesi'ne getirilmesi ve bunun yanısıra Mısır'dan bir grup din adamının Muğla'da bir çiftlikte misafir edilmeleri de teşkilatın faaliyetleri arasında yer alıyordu.

İttihat Terakki bir yandan Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa gibi faaliyet alanı alabildiğine geniş bir istihbarat örgütü kurarken, öte yandan İslam dünyasında İttihat-ı İslam fikrinin oluşması için eğitim ve yayın faaliyetleri de yapmaktan geri kalmıyordu. Bugüne kadar yapılan araştırmalarda belge bulmak mümkün olmadığından, bu konudaki çalışmalar tarihçi ler tarafından atlanmıştı. Doç.Dr. Zekeriya Kurşun'un arşivde bulduğu el değmemiş belgeler sayesinde İttihatçılar' ın, Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'ya paralel bii sivil örgüt kurduğu belirlendi. Cemiyet-i Hayriye-i İslamiye adıyla oluşturulan bu sivil cemiyet Medine'de bir İslam üniversitesi kurmayı bile başarmıştı. Teşkilatın en önemli prensipleril1den biri de, sivil ve askeri örgütlerin birbiri ile koordineli bir şekilde çalışmalarını sağlamaktı.

FAALİYETLERİN SONUüLARI

1911-1918 yılları arasında Orta Doğu-Orta Asya, Güney Asya, Kuzey ve Orta Afrika'da casusluk, karşı casusluk, propaganda ve çeşitli operasyonlar yapan Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın faaliyet. leri, Osmanlı Devleti'nin yenilmesiyle resmen sona erdi. Teşkilat için çalışan pekçok Arap Osmanlı vatandaşı işgal al. tındaki kendi ülkelerine dağıldılar.

Bütün bu gelişmelerden sonra faali. yetler, örgüte bağlı kalmaksızın, bir şekilde devam etti.

Türk-Arap ilişkileri üzerine önemli çalışmalar yapan Doç. Dr. Zekeriya Kurşun'un araştırmaları sonucunda vardığı neticeye göre, Kuzey Afrika'da. ki bağımsızlık mücadelelerinde Teşki. laH Mahsusa'nın bir hayli etkili olduğu görülüyor. Mesela şekip Arslan Kuzey Afrika'damilli mücadele fikrini yarken Satıq El Husri, Arap Birliği'nı fikir babalığını yapıyordu ve bu kimsele: rin teşkilat ile ilişkileri vardı.

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa batmakta olan bir devletin askeri istihbarat örgütü niteliğini taşıyordu. Bu niteliğinden dolayı da parlak başarılar elde etmesi nerdeyse imk!nsızdı. Orhan Koloğlu devletin içinde bulunduğu sosyo ekonomik durumun örgütü iflasa sürüklediğini söylerken, Dr. Haluk Dursun bu çöküşü teşki. latın rakiplerinin gücüne ve dünyanın en iyileri olmasına bağlıyor. Dursun "Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa amatör bir ruhla ve çok geniş bir coğrafyada yüksek performansı ile faaliyet göstermiştir. Devlet tecrübesi ve felsefesinden doğmuş bir strateji yerine pratik eylem ve militanlık ruhundan kaynaklanan bir hareketti Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa. En büyük handikap ve dezavantajları ise karşılarında rakip olarak bu konuda dünyanın en iyN İngiliz Entelijans servisi ve ET. Lawren ce' in bulunmasıydı" diyor. Ancak Zekeriya Kurşun teşkilatın karşı casusluk faaliyetlerinde küçümsenmeyecek başarılar elde ettiğini, şerif Hüseyin isyanının diğer Arap bölgelerine yayılmasının, teşkilatın çalışmaları sayesinde önlendiğini ve Arabistan'da İbn Reşid, Yemen'de ise İmam Yahya'nın savaşın sonuna kadar Osmanlı Devleti'ne bağlı kaldığını hatırlatıyor.

MİLLİ MüCADELE VE TEşKİLAT-I MAHSUSA

Bütün olumsuzluklara rağmen Mütareke Devri İstanbul'unda ve Anadolu'sunda Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın faaliyetleri durmak bilmedi. Zamana ve zemine çok çabuk adapte olup faaliyete geçebilen bu örgüt mensupları İstanbul'da Milli Kongre olarak bilinen cemiyeti de oluşturdular. Tarihçi Dr. Haluk Dursun "Mütareke Devri İstanbul'unda Milli Kongre çatısı altında birleşen ve milli direnişi destekleyen eski Teşkilat-ı Mahsusacı; bilim, fikir adamları, sanatçılar, doktorlar, gazeteciler yani imparatorluk entelektüelleri özellikle yabancı dilde gazete, kitap çıkararak milli tezleri dünya kamuoyunda savunmuşlardır. Ayrıca o şartlarda Cenevre, Paris, Budapeşte, Londra gibi merkezlerde kitap, gazete yayınlamak imparatorluk kadrosunun vizyon ve misyon bakımından seviyesini gösterir" diyor.

1918'de resmen sona eren Teşkilat~ahsusa faaliyetleri devam eder. Kara Kemal, Kara Vasıf, Baha Said öncülüğünde Karakol Cemiyeti kurulmuş ve Milli Mücadele'nin temeli atılmıştı. Bunlar hem Anadolu'ya silah ve asker geçirilmesini sağlamışlar hem de Mustafa Kemal'in faaliyet ve kongre nide bunlar oluşturdu. Adeta Enver Paşa'nın kurup harekete geçirdiği Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'dan asıl Mustafa Kemal ürün aldı. Yrd. Doç. Dr. Süleyman Beyoğlu, Milli Mücadele'yi Teşkilat-ıMahsusa'nın teşkilatlandırdığını bütün gizli örgütlerin bu teşkilatta çalışarak tecrübe kazanmış kişilerce kurulduğunu belirterek "İnsan ve silah kaçırmaktan propaganda ve casusluk hizmetlerine kadar ciddi hizmetler yaptılar. Mustafa Kemal bu örgütlerin farkındaydı" diyor. Mustafa Kemal bir süre beraber çalışmayı uygun gördüğü bu etkin gizli teşkilatlarla daha sonra hesaplaşma yoluna gitti. Bu çatışma tarihçilere göre kaçınılmazdı.

Philip H. Stoddard'ın Eşref Kuşçubaşı'ndan aldığı teşkilat listesinde de görüldüğü gibi Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin kurucusu Mustafa Kemal'in de teşkalatla ilişkisi olmuştu. Mustafa Kemal teşkilatla ilişkisi Trablusgarp Savaşı'nda mahalli milisleri örgütlemekle başlamıştı. Mustafa Kemal daha sonra Enver Paşa ile olan ihtilafı nedeniyle teşkilata biraz mesafeli durmayı tercih ediyor. Orhan Koloğlu'nun belirttiğine göre de Enver Paşa Trablusgarp'ta Bedevi Araplar'la bir İslam imparatorluğu kurabileceğini raporlarına yazarken Mustafa Kemal dönemin genelkurmayına bedevilerle hiç bir iş yapılamayacağı na dair bir rapor gönderiyordu. O dönemde teşkilat henüz kurulmamasına rağmen fiili olarak görev yapıyordu.

Gerek İstiklal Savaşİ'nda gerekse cumhuriyet sonrasında önemli roller oynayan Rauf Orbay, İstiklal Mahkemeleri'ne başkanlık eden Ali üetinkaya, Cumhuriyet döneminin önemli isimlerinden Ali Fethi Okyar, T.C'ye bakanlık ve başbakanlık yapan Dr. Refik Saydam, Atatürk'ün yaveri piyade subayı Rasuhi, THK Başkanlığı yapan Fuat Bulca, İstiklal Marşı'nın yazarı ve Kurtuluş Savaşı'nın manevi dinamiklerinden Mehmet Akif Ersoy da teşkilatta çalışmıştı. 

Doç. Dr. Zekeriya KURşUN: Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa K.Afrika'da istiklal fikrini yaydı

İttihat Terakki 2. Meşrutiyeti ilan ettirdikten sonra imparatorlukta , sahte kaynaşma' yaşandı. Ama hemen ardından 1909'da imparatorlukta yaşayan muhtelif unsurlarda 'milli hedefler' ortaya çıktı. Balkan Harbi sonrasında artık İttihatçıların politikası Osmanlıcılıktan İslamcılığa kaydı. Tenkit ettikleri Abdülhamit politikalarını ülke ve dünya şartları onlara adeta dikte ettirdi. Emperyalistlere karşı bütün Müslümanları harekete geçirmek için sivil örgütler kuruluyor. Bunlardan birisi Cemiyet-i Hayriye-i İslamiye kuruluyor amacı da eğitimi yaygınlaştırarak Müslümanlar arasındaki dayanışmayı artırmak olarak tesbit ediliyor. Bu gaye ile Medine'de bir İslam üniversitesi kuruluyor. Bununla Abdülhamit'in Hicaz Demiryolu Projesi ile oluşturmak istediği İttihat-ı İslam fikrini, İslami dayanışmayı tesis etmeye çalışıyorlardı. Fikri altyapı oluşturulurken ittihatçılar istihbarat ihtiyacıiçin Emniyet-i Umumiye içinde Heyet-i Istihbariye teşkil ediliyor. Devlet bünyesindeki şubelerle bilgi toplanıyor. Trablusgarp Savaşı'ndan sonra Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa kuruluyor ve hem bilgiyi değerlendirme hem de gerektiğinde askeri operasyon yapıyor. 

Arşivde bulduğu m bir belge teşkilatın çalışması hakkında fikir vermektedir; Osmanlı askeri Katar' dan çekilirken Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa görevlisi ümer Fevzi Bey, Enver Paşa'ya yazdığı mektupta "Anlaşma üzerine askerlerimizi çekiyoruz; ama halkın durumu müsait. Libya'daki gibi milisleri organize ederek mi çıkalım?" diye soruyordu.

Osmanlı sonrasında Kuzey Afrika'da verilen bağımsızlık mücadelesinde Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın etkisi vardır. Mesela şekip Arslan Kuzey Afrika'da milli mücadele fikrini yaymıÂ§tır, Sati' 'El Husri Arap Birliği fikrinin babasıdır ve teşkilattandı. Gerek manda yönetimi altında gerekse bağımsızlığını kazandıktan sonra Arap devletlerinin yoneticileri Osmanlı okullarından mezun idiler ve Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa ile alakaları olabilir. Bunları mahalli arşivlerin tetkiki ile anlayabileceğiz.

Doğu ve Kuzey Mrika Bedeviler arasında yapılan sözlü tarih araştırmalarında hala, İngiliz istihbarat örgütleri ve keşif kollarına karşı, istihbarata karşı koyma harekatı gerçekleştiren başta Eşref Kuşçubaşı ve Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa örgütünün kahramanlıklarının anlatıldığı tesbit edilmiştir."

Teşkilat -I Mahsusa-nın vazife telakkisi

EşrefKuşçubaşı anlatıyor, "İçimizde kimsenin kaybedecek birşeyi yok. Davamızın haklıolduğuna ve çalışmalarımızın mühim olduğuna inanmıştık. Sonunda kazanamayacak oluşumuzu gözardı etmeye meyyaldik. Hiç değilse, harbin sonunda etrafımızdaki dünya çökmeden, ufak tefek bir kaç zafer kazanabilirdik. Durmadan çalıştım... Bu işe gönül vermiştim, mantık ne derse desin.. hiçbir zaman filozof yahut siyasetçi olmadım ve bu işten iyi dostlar, yara izleri ve kalça ülkığı, birkaç madalya ve memleketim için çok iyi döğüştüğümü bilmenin verdiği tatmin dışında hiçbir şeyelde etmedim."

Ergün HİçYILMAZ: İslam dünyasının desteklediği örgüttü

Teşkiıat-ı Mahsusa İslam inancı ile Hıristiyanlar'a karşı kurulmuş hemen bütün Müslüman dünyasının desteğini almış gizli, militer ve aynı zamanda sivil bir örgüttü. Faaliyetleri Osmanlı coğrafyasından başka Hindistan, Java, Ortaasya'ya kadar uzanıyordu. Teşkilatın kurucusu Süleyman Askeri. Mensuplarının hepsi gerilla ruhuna sahip kişilerdi. ürgüt vatanseverlik temeline dayanıyordu.

Teşkilat, sabotaj, mühimmat nakliyatı gibi sahalarda başarılı olurken karşı casuslukta o kadar muvaffak olamadı. Ama kendi istihbaratını devlet dışında kurmuş olabilir, bunu bilmiyoruz. Teşkilat bütünüyle devlet dışında kurulsa idi daha başarılı olurdu. üzerk değildi, Enver Paşa'dan ve onun adamı diğer İttihatçı subaylardan emir alıyorlardı. İttihat Terakki'nin yanlışları Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'ya da yansıdı.

İttihatçılar şunu göremediler, 1914'te Avrupa karşı cephelere ayrılmış olsa da mücadele Osmanlıtoprağı içindi. Savaşı kazansaydık ne olacaktı; Almanlar kazanmış olacaktı. Hicaz Demiryolu'nun sabote edilmesiyle İstanbul'un Mekke ve Medine ile ilişkisini kesrnek ve Halifeliği Osmanlı dışına çıkarmayıplanlıyorlardı.

Bu konudaki araştırmalar Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa'nın 15 kişisi etrafında döndürülüyor. Halbuki hiçbir şeyden habersiz, sayısı belirsiz ve sadece hizmet gayesi ile çalışan 'nefer' kadrosu vardı. Eşref Sencer'i de bazıkimseler tek adam gibi gösteriyor. S üleyman Askeri silinmek isteniyor. Bu tavır OsmanlıTürk askerine takınılan tavırdır.

Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa elemanlarının ellerinden büyük paralar geçmiştir. Ama, para yediklerine dair bir belge görmedim.

MİT konusunda da biz sadece onun içe dönük yönüyle uğraşıyoruz, dışa dönük faaliyetlerini bilmiyoruz. Bizim gizli örgütüm üz neden CIA, Intellegent Servis gibi onurlu olmasın. Tabii bu yapılanları duyurmakla ilgilidir. Yapılanların karanlıkta bırakılması, karanlık işlere de zemin hazırlıyor.

Teşkilattaki ünlüler

Enver Paşa, Binbaşı Süleyman Askeri, Eşref Kuşçubaşı, Rauf Orbay, üerkes Ethem, Abdulaziz El Sinusi, Dr. Esat Işık Paşa, Hüsamettin Ertürk, Mehmet Akif Ersoy, Cezayirli Emir Ali, Myonlu Ali üetinkaya, Ali Fethi Okyar, Binbaşı Mısırlı Aziz Ali Bey (sonradan Mısır ordusunda general), Nuri Kıllıgil (Enver'in kardeşi sonradan önemli sanayici), Binbaşı Fuat Bu1ca (sonradan THK Başkanı), Teğmen İslam Bey (Fuat Paşa'nın oğlu), Binbaşı Mustafa Kemal Bey (Atatürk), Yüzbaşı Manastırlı Nuri Conker (Osm. Mec1is-i Mebusan azası), Dr. Refik Saydam (sonradan bakan ve başbakan), Piyade Yüzba şı üerkes Reşit (üerkes Ethem'in ağabeyi), Teğmen Yakup Cemil (1916'da vatana ihanetten asıldı), Dr. Bahattin şakir, Mithat şükrü Bleda, Ohrili Eyüb Sabri, Fuat Balkan, Teymen Hilmi Musal1imi (1915 Süveyş Kanalı Harekatı'nda Kürt mücahitlerin komutanı, Said Halim Paşa'nın katibi), İsmail Canbulat (1926 İstiklal Mahkemesi'nde asıldı), piyade subayı Rasuhi (sonradan Atatürk'ün yaveri), Filibeli Hilmi Bey (İttihat Terakki Müfettişi, 1926'da asıldı), şerif Burgiba (Habib Burgiba'nın babası), Arabistan'da İbn ür Reşid. (P.H.Stoddard'ın Eşref Kuşçubaşı'ndan dinleyip hazırladığı lişteden derlenmiştir.)

----------

